# Yamaha 373 vs Denon 1513 vs Pioneer 527



## happy123 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi

Just bought Klipsch quintet satellites & velodyne eq max sub & want the best receiver to go with them.

For the price I can get the following 3 receivers at about the same price & cant afford any other models.

Pioneer 527
Yamaha 373
Denon 1513

Read on whathifi that the 373 was superior to the 527 in sound quality but not sure if that would be noticeable on the klipsch.

Also not sure about eq calibration which is better.

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

happy123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just bought Klipsch quintet satellites & velodyne eq max sub & want the best receiver to go with them.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I would go with last year's Denon AVR-1912 which offers more power and also offers Audyssey MultEQ and much more. As the HDMI Spec is the same (1.4), you are not missing anything really by going with an xx12 Series.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I like JJ's recommendation. Sounds like you are on a tight budget though. I found a Denon 1612 for $199 this has Audesey MultiEQ but a little limited on power. Though this is equal to the three AVR's you listed I, like JJ, feel strongly about more power. I feel amps have better control over speakers with more power. With 110-120watts Denon will give a better performance with a more lively detail and longer sustain on Movies with lots of bass. If you can find a Denon 1912 and your close on budget buy it!! Otherwise the 1612 at Accessories4less one of HTS sponsors has this model at $199. Don't be fooled by advertised power ratings, seems like the new popular add form gives you a 6 ohm rating when it is the 8 ohm rating that we all look for for comparisons. 

The three AVR's you've listed are all nice enough each will play better with more power, but the Multi EQ of the Denon 1612 is a big plus as well.

Having fun yet???


----------



## happy123 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi 
Thanks. I live outside the us so receiver prices are more expensive here so the receivers you mentioned are way out of my price range unfortunately. I have been able to find a denon 1911 for about $100-$150 more than the pioneer 527. The denon is in another part of the country so cant actually listened to it to see if there is much of a difference between the others ones I've seen.

So would it be worth spending more as I've heard klipsch satellites are very efficient so wouldn't be using all of the receivers power anyway.

Thanks


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I have bought Denon AVR's for my past three amps before that H&K that I liked OK until I heard Denon..., my favorite though is Rotel but the prices are through the roof lately for Rotel. My Youngest brother Buys Yamaha and I know my Denon sounds better... I think. Now since coming to HTS I have heard many good things about Onkyo and Onkyo seems (IMO) they are producing some nice equipment. I've heard Onkyo is one of the only manufacturers to produce amps with wattage numbers for all channels driven though I see some list at 2 channels driven but looking at the specs it looks like all channels produce equally. 

In any case I wonder what the Onkyo TX SR608 will sell for in your area? This is a very nice amp in your price range here. If you can I suggest a close listen at a local dealers showroom or at a friends house. This has plenty of power @100watts for each channel even though they say 100watts for 2 channels driven. But it also has 120 dynamic watts for each channel. More important is the Audyssey DSX EQ and 7.2 speakers setup (or more) and an HDMI 1.4 with an audio return. So that if your TV or DLP has an ethernet connection you can play back to the amp from your TV(can be very handy). With the Onkyo you are better off than with the Denon 1911 with its Audyssey MultiEQ and 6 speaker setup. With the Onkyo the Audyssey DSX gives you 7-9-11 point speaker setup, a nice amount of available power for each of 7 channels and HDMI 1.4. This is very difficult for me to pass by. I would buy this today without hesitation. I believe there is a review here on HTS by Dale I think. Dale does a nice honest job of reviewing there are other nice Onkyo amps but I do believe this is in your price range and hopefully it will be in your country as well and to your liking in a listening session.

In the top menu bar you could search for the Onkyo TXSR608 or Denon 1911 maybe but I do believe you will find several amps in your price range here have already been reviewed here on HTS. Try a search for receivers in the $250-300 range, I think that will work in the HTS search bar. This Onkyo sells for $249 here, that's a nice buy. 

Please, do not let anything I've said stop you from following your original ideas. Pioneer has produced some nice equipment but IMO if its not the elite or close to it, I would have to pay too much money for lesser equipment. I have owned Pioneer and Sony many years ago and they were OK until I found everything was better.....


----------

